# New Oris Aquis vs. TT1 Diver Titan C



## robattopper

Our first of the New Oris Aquis watches arrived yesterday, so we assumed the question on everyone's mind is how it compares to both the TT1 Diver (Similar Water Resistance) and the TT1 Titan C Ceramic 44mm with a similar ceramic bezel. Unfortunately we've had a run on TT1 Diver's so the first shoot will have to wait, but here are some real life "in the metal" pictures of the new Aquis and some size comparison shots with the TT1 Diver Titan C.


----------



## WnS

Excellent shots, Rob :-!

The new blue Aquis is much better than I initially expected, the dial is very clean and the cylindrical case is not bad because it still has a slight taper.


----------



## hamilton314

The ceramic and the raised hour markers give it a nice "cool factor".


----------



## rossi46

Thanks for posting the pics. However, after having purchased a TT1 and a Meistertaucher in the past few years, I think I'm done with ORIS - these new designs do nothing for me.


----------



## WnS

rossi46 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. However, after having purchased a TT1 and a Meistertaucher in the past few years, I think I'm done with ORIS - these new designs do nothing for me.


I understand where you're coming from. The old Oris case design looks a lot more graceful than the new one. It seems Oris has really given their new line the tool watch treatment. While, I don't hate the new look, I may wait until Oris returns some curves to their watches.


----------



## Keaman

Wow, that's the first watch I've seen to say "Pressure" Resistant, rather that Water Resistant. I suppose that's a bit more honest that "Water" Resistance, as that actually confuses people. |>


----------



## BenL

Great shots. My preference is still for the older Oris look.


----------



## Temperarely

BenL said:


> Great shots. My preference is still for the older Oris look.


+1. 
Aquis -----> Bezel too large/wide. Hour markerspoint cut of [brrrr.:-(]. Changed lug ends. It's looses it's uniqueness.

Would not buy it.

Elf.


----------



## Watchyman

I like the Aquis wayyy better. I read on FOOF that it is way pricier though..... around the price of a PO if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## WnS

Watchyman said:


> I like the Aquis wayyy better. I read on FOOF that it is way pricier though..... around the price of a PO if i'm not mistaken.


Aquis = CHF 1700
Omega PO = $US4000

I know the CHF is high, but you must be even higher.


----------



## Watchyman

WnS said:


> Aquis = CHF 1700
> Omega PO = $US4000
> 
> I know the CHF is high, but you must be even higher.


1700 CHF is 2216 USD, which is AROUND the price of a used PO.


----------



## WnS

Watchyman said:


> 1700 CHF is 2216 USD, which is AROUND the price of a used PO.


You can't compare the full RRP of a new watch to a used watch. Chances are you can easily knock >30% off an Oris at an AD.

If you're talking overall value, the used PO is a better buy but you weren't that specific.


----------



## Cana

I'm not sure I like it. The dail is....well ... to flat. I like the wave on my 300m date. And I think the crown should be at 4 o'clock on a large watch so it won't dig into my hand.
I might like it better in real life but up hear in the north country I never see any other Oris - only my own.

Cana


----------



## otown

I think its a step up in terms of design and quality. 
I like the more angular lugs, the applied markers, exhibition caseback and the blue ceramic bezel. If projections of low 2k's are accurate then its a home run all day long. I'd definitely consider this one...Still wish they'd lose the poilish on lugs and bracelet though but you can always have it brushed which Rob can have his jeweller do in-house i beleive.


----------



## ronnanol

The only thing I like about the Aquis is that the lugs doesn't cover up the bezel as much as the Titan C. The bezel is quite hard to operate on the Titan C, especially if you wear gloves. The increased size of the bezel also makes the Aquis easier to operate
That is the one and only thing I like about it. 

I loved the way Oris was going with the Pro Diver line and the Titan C, but this is in my opinion a turn in the wrong direction.
Never thought I'd say this, but I think it's pretty nasty to look at compared to the Titan C.

Hope that we won't have to see to many models in this style.


----------



## ctujack

I've seen the new watches at my AD, while I like the ceramic bezels, I think doing away with the wave dial is a backward step.
My Col Moschin is really helped with the wave dial, I can't think why they did away with it.


----------



## MyPenang

The waves on the Dial are something that "add-on" some design but the most simple, the most beautiful. When the shape of a watch is correctly executed, a black (matte/glossy) is simply nicer than any fancy layer (carbon, waves, etc) . Among all the Oris Divers I have ever seen, the first generation of tt1 titan Chronograph (44mm) with black bezel (8 years ago?), was the quintessence of the Divers. Today, Oris look back in the Basic, keeping in mind technical innovation. The new Coste Cenote, with its black dial and black bezel simply reminds me the Oris Old-School. The fancy models from this last past years made me give-up with Oris. 

Aquis and Cenote is a new departure from the "fancy-ugly world". Good. I Didn't try the Cenote yet, but will consider it as a solid Chronograph bellow 5k. I notice also an interesting new design (more flat, but still chunky) Layer of SL looks also much thicker. The best would be that Oris use the Vintage Green/yellow (and powerful) SL layer like on Seamasters. That would be great too. 

If owners of the Cenote can post some Lume pics, could be great. Thanks


----------



## robertorolfo

Put me in the corner with the "don't like it" crowd. I'm also a fan of the wave dial, and everything else that makes the Oris unique in the crowded diver market. I was drawn to Oris not just because of their quality and reasonable prices, but because their watches look so very different to anything else (and some of use value uniqueness very highly). This new Aquis is far too similar to other brands and models out there...


----------



## MyPenang

Temperarely said:


> +1.
> Aquis -----> Bezel too large/wide. Hour markerspoint cut of [brrrr.:-(]. Changed lug ends. It's looses it's uniqueness.
> 
> Would not buy it.
> 
> Elf.


Bezel is ceramic, better. Also, the minutes dots are gone (simple, less busy) better too. The design is typical Oris style. You did purchase a "wavy oris" and know you see something nice too (but without wave) Well, never say never. Assume lol...

About the watch, The shape of the case is not so tapered than the TT1, but keep a signature curve. Very nice! If the Aquis/Cenote have also a improved coating of SL, the watch is near perfect. If the Cenato CarlosC. is produce under the aquis series, Oris is going to hit the market.

I checked last year a Seamaster planet ocean... Damn lousy bezel (for that price) not worth it. Finally, Some guys in Oris still have a brain.

An other fact is, Oris is not associated to a bunch of celebrities like Omega etc. Just because of this, it makes the brand more "customizing/personal" . When you buy an Oris, it is not to look like Bond or Cindy, but simply because their watches look like attractive by itself. 8 years ago, I was totally amazed by the diver tt1. There is something Marine and Organic in Oris design. People who wear Oris, are mainly low profile (the one I know, of course) this is something the brand should preserve.

I saw the Video of that guy, Coste, he talk simple but do 100% is job. Respect. Rather have his name on my watch than a bunch of Hollywood MF.

I bought a full lume TT1 because all the new models (3 years ago) were invaded with "waves" with small clumsy numerals and dots on the bezel... I nearly thought that Oris would degenerate like Tissot... (no kidding) I will check those models







.

Regards


----------



## WnS

MyPenang said:


> An other fact is, Oris is not associated to a bunch of celebrities like Omega etc.


Oris does use celebrity endorsement, but the celebs are somewhat obscure. There's Nicholas Tse and Carlos Coste. I don't mind the loss of the wave dial but the plain matte dial looks too plasticky. If Oris used a high gloss dial similar to Omega's liquid metal, that'd be something to cheer for.


----------



## MyPenang

WnS said:


> Oris does use celebrity endorsement, but the celebs are somewhat obscure. There's Nicholas Tse and Carlos Coste. I don't mind the loss of the wave dial but the plain matte dial looks too plasticky. If Oris used a high gloss dial similar to Omega's liquid metal, that'd be something to cheer for.


>... A High gloss dial. Deep Black like this one... I Hope Oris do this on the Cenote; that TT1 was one of the best design from Oris. (picture from other website... nevermind)


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

o|

Same dumb lugs. The lack of ability to use other straps is the one thing that keeps me away from Oris divers...

RS


----------



## stapleton33

I was at Baselworld when Oris introduced the ProDiver, the Blue Eagles, the GP70. I was so impressed and thought they were really taking off as an innovate brand, both technologically and artistically. Then...that was kinda it. They added some ceramic bezels. They made some exorbitantly expensive LEs that were anything but breathtaking. 


Now, as watches go, this is normal. Omega's last radical offering before this new PO was, what? The original Speedmaster? Glachutte Original peaked with the Panomatic Chronograph's calibre 95, and now it has a watch that COUNTS? Forgive me if that's not exactly worth the second mortgage. 


But this Aquis line is an incredibly weak effort for a new line of diver watches from a diver-dominant watchmaker. I don't mind minimalism, but if I could build an exact replica out of clay, I don't care how durable it is, it won't see enough wrist time to test it out anyway. 


This, plus their back-to-back ProDiver LE fails, lead me to believe Oris is hurting in the design department. I pray for a redemption at 2012's Basel showcase.


----------



## Mac

MyPenang said:


> >... A High gloss dial. Deep Black like this one... I Hope Oris do this on the Cenote; that TT1 was one of the best design from Oris. (picture from other website... nevermind)
> View attachment 525419


I love that, which model specifically is it please?


----------



## Julian12

I'm very very new at this, but it looks pretty much the same to me. Then again to my very new eyes most of these dive watches look the same.


----------



## Stonechild

My vote is for the new style blue dial Aquis. Love it. Great job Oris..


----------



## nwalker001

Tried the blue aquis on last week. Really like the improvements and could finally see myself owning a ORIS diver now. Don't care much for their classic upside down pie pan shape found on the previous models.


----------



## ebes101

I just picked up a black Aquis (my first Oris) and while I realize that Oris purists may not like the Aquis design (which I understand coming from the TT1), I on the other hand love it. The watch is perfectly sized/balanced and the finish is well above other watches in the similar price range. I am very impressed with several of the new watches from Oris and anticipate picking up many more in the future. Bravo to Oris for a clean, classy and versatile watch.


----------



## scarabei

ebes101 said:


> I just picked up a black Aquis (my first Oris) and while I realize that Oris purists may not like the Aquis design (which I understand coming from the TT1), I on the other hand love it. The watch is perfectly sized/balanced and the finish is well above other watches in the similar price range. I am very impressed with several of the new watches from Oris and anticipate picking up many more in the future. Bravo to Oris for a clean, classy and versatile watch.


I second this. The finish on the Aquis is out of this world. I can't believe this is only $1800 new! I love the Titan C, but I needed a dressy diver that can fly under the radar. I am in tech sales and, generally, make more money than my customers. I can't go into a meeting flaunting the Omega. Got to stay low key. No one outside the WIS crowd has even heard of Oris. So it is the watch for me to enjoy and no one else.

The bracelet is absolutely incredible. It is BETTER than Omega or Rolex bracelets. It's not even up to debate. It just is. Flawless machining, cast clasp, perfect tolerances. We are talking craftsmanship, not aesthetics. I personally love the look, but others may not.

Here are a couple shots of the watch:


----------



## arcadia

scarabei said:


> I second this. The finish on the Aquis is out of this world. I can't believe this is only $1800 new! I love the Titan C, but I needed a dressy diver that can fly under the radar. I am in tech sales and, generally, make more money than my customers. I can't go into a meeting flaunting the Omega. Got to stay low key. No one outside the WIS crowd has even heard of Oris. So it is the watch for me to enjoy and no one else.
> 
> The bracelet is absolutely incredible. It is BETTER than Omega or Rolex bracelets. It's not even up to debate. It just is. Flawless machining, cast clasp, perfect tolerances. We are talking craftsmanship, not aesthetics. I personally love the look, but others may not.
> 
> Here are a couple shots of the watch:
> View attachment 1310562
> 
> 
> View attachment 1310563


 I still love it. But I would like to see a TT1 and an Aquis up close and together to compare. I think I like the TT1 a little better than the Aquis based on the photos.


----------



## Keehna666

I wholeheartedly agree with your comments scarabei. 

I've owned quite a few Oris watches from their aviation line BC4 chrono to 3 different TT1 divers, 2 x Titan "C" models, a 47 mmm Titan chrono, the "Der Meistertaucher" regulatuer, and on and on. Oris has a very solid legacy to build on and continue to satisfy the demands of both the original purists, and those that explore and embrace innovation (to stand still is to stagnate and perish).

Kudos to Oris for trying different approaches as they may not appeal to everyone. The mere fact they aren't trying to emulate the business practices of the larger mfrs by relying on celebrity endorsement to build cachet is exaactly what makes the brand appealing to me. 

I can wear my Oris watches and no one will recognize the brand. But, when people see it, the watch elicits many comments and questions as they're attracted, and intrigued, by the unique build qualities exhibited by the brand.


----------

